# Buying a skateboard - advice please



## big eejit (Sep 29, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about skateboards? I want to get a good one for my daughter who's 7 next week, but I know bugger all about them.

Where's a good place to buy one in Bristol or online?


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 29, 2006)

50:50

don't buy any shit

shoes, pads, helmet

some board manufacturers do "slighty" smaller decks...but most are a range of three or so sizes...find the smallest.

You'll end up spending a *minimum *of £90 for a set-up, £15 for a helmet, £15 for pads, £20 for shoes.

discuss?


----------



## joevsimp (Sep 29, 2006)

i usED abec 7s but abec 5 would be ok


----------



## art of fact (Sep 29, 2006)

90 quid is a bit much for a 7 year old if she could get bored of it in a few weeks...


----------



## banzai (Oct 2, 2006)

*shameless plug for friend's shop warning !! *

http://www.kitensk8.co.uk/


Give Alan a buzz - you really wont find a nicer fella   - he's been running Kite 'n' Sk8 for a few years now and sells a heap of cool stuff as well as skateboards.

For a young 'un, a top of the range deck might be a bit pricey as folks like to choose a deck, trucks, bearings and wheels separately to fine tune it to their style of riding. Id leave that for later TBH  -  you can get more humble but still worthwhile readybuilt boards from  about £20ish and spend the difference where it counts at the start - the pads and helmet !!  

oh, and happy birthday to the wee one !!


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 2, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> 50:50
> 
> don't buy any shit
> 
> ...


There's absolutely no point spending serious money on a skateboard for a 7 year old ffs you can get a decent double kick skateboard for £20.

Do get helmet and pads though.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for all your advice. That's really useful tho I don't think I'll be spending £90 this time round!


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 2, 2006)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> There's absolutely no point spending serious money on a skateboard for a 7 year old ffs you can get a decent double kick skateboard for £20.



Well I must have got something _wrong_.





















Yep this was when he was 7...


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 2, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> Well I must have got something _wrong_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh right, that makes it worth it then, cheer dude you have enlightened me


----------



## sufilala (Oct 2, 2006)

*shiner*

http://www.shiner.co.uk/index.php?main_page=contact_us

family run company been selling decks in bristle since the 70s,
i had a shiner deck back then o yes


----------



## big eejit (Oct 4, 2006)

Great link. Thanks. They say they normally don't sell direct to the public but they're making an exception cos it's only a dead cheap board I'm getting.


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 4, 2006)

big eejit said:
			
		

> it's only a dead cheap board I'm getting.



In that case your child will either not be skating by Xmas or bugging you for a new...far more expensive... set-up...G'luck.  

Look at 50:50 if you get the chance too, as they sometimes have last seasons stock going reeeeeeeeeeeeediculously cheap or 2nd hand stuff from local Pros.

btw checkout http://www.skateparkpages.co.uk/cgi-bin/parkDetail.asp?ID=2 ...I heard they were doing Beginners(under11s)/Girls Only sessions...if they aren't then get them to.


----------

